# calcium oxalate stones



## toucan417 (Nov 14, 2010)

my sisters dog had bladder stones about a year ago or so. hes a 8 year old yorkie. of course we put him on hills k/d until the results came back then on hills u/d. she never told me when to get the food, so she ended up switching him back to pedigree, or purina, one of those awful supermarket brands. anyways, since i didnt want him on hills to begin with, we switched him to harmony farms because she doesn't have alot of money to spend on foods. i want to switch to a better cheaper food (i can get some different ones from work at cost, such as solid gold, merrick, wellness, nutrisource, and many others) but i just wanted to see if people had opinions on what to feed him. i'm thinking about switching him to nutri source weight management (hes overweight and needs to lose a few pounds). i'm thinking about getting him zukes treats as well since they are pretty lowcal, or old mother hubbard bitz. any suggestions on food and low calorie treats would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

You do have to be careful with "weight management" foods. Many of them just carry the name. Others will up the fiber and cut down on the meat content, which is very contradictory. Excess carbs is pretty well linked with obesity in pets, I think it might also worsen the bladder stones rather than make them better.
Well the vet techs and smarties in here can explain the topic in detail... Right guys?
From the ones you listed, Merrick and Wellness are decent, don't know much about the others. The foods may be more calorie dense, but you feed less of them in the end.
I don't know about treats enough to help you 

These are the ingredients in u/d, very carby/starchy =/

Brewers Rice, Corn Starch, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Egg Product, Powdered Cellulose, Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Potassium Citrate, Soybean Oil (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Dried Beet Pulp, L-Threonine, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, L-Tryptophan, L-Carnitine, Beta- Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know much about oxalate stones, but I do know a bit about urate bladder stones. I know in my boys diet I have to really limit the amount of purines he eats, plus increase his water intake to keep his urine dilute and his bladder flushed.

Is there anything in particular that this dog needs in or out of his diet? This could play a big role in what kibble you should be feeding.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, You can add 2 tablespoons of raw organic unfiltered apple cider vinegar to your dogs filterd drinking water. It should help with the stones. I wouldn't put your sisters dog on weight management. Just give an adult food that is low on carbs. Grain free foods have more meat and less carbs. If the dog is overweight, just give him less. Keep adjusting every few weeks until the dog loses weight.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Off the companies you mentioned, merrick makes a decent budget food called whole earth farms. I would go with either merrick or wellness. I never heard of nutrisource, but the ingredients look pretty decent.


----------

